# My UberEats Rating sucks...nowhere else to vent



## Grizzly584 (Aug 29, 2017)

Please delete this now to preserve anonymity. Thanks.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Grizzly584 said:


> I just don't f***ing get it. I've been doing my best, doing everything right, and my delivery rating was 97-98% for over a year straight. Now suddenly it's plummeted to the 94-95 range, and I don't seem to be doing anything differently. No matter how hard I try, people just insist on screwing me with a thumbs down. They say to "be friendly," blah blah blah. But when my rating drops, it makes me tense up (involuntarily), and customers seem to get a bad "vibe" from me, and they act like I'm a jerk, no matter how kind I am. Last night, I drove around until 3:30 AM delivering food to people, just to pay basic bills, when I myself could not afford to order it. I went out of my way to talk to people, be courteous, accommodate, etc. But do they give a f***? No. They just munch down their food and give me a f***ing thumbs-down. And guess what? I wake up this morning, after 4 hours of sleep, and the way I'm thanked is to see that it's dropped from a 95 to 94 once again. There's not even another "reported issue" that wasn't there before (still only 2 total). So someone just decided they didn't like my mannerisms or something, which I have no control over, and they have no problem putting my job on the line, since it doesn't affect them. I'm more conscientious than most drivers, yet my rating sucks worse than everyone else's. And I was going to work all day today, but now I'm discouraged from doing so, because I'm fatigued, and if I so much as cock an eyebrow the wrong way, they're going to give me another thumbs-down and ruin my rating even more. It's like I'm walking on eggshells, and this is ruining it for me. WTF is so bad about me that people do this to me and not others?


Because Ubers' platform rewards complainers, both paxs and eats customers, with credits for future use. Also, this whole "ratings" BS falsely empowers the lower class. Hence, abuse is rife!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Grizzly584 said:


> Please delete this now to preserve anonymity. Thanks.


Nah, once you write it, it's here forever



Grizzly584 said:


> I just don't f***ing get it. I've been doing my best, doing everything right, and my delivery rating was 97-98% for over a year straight. Now suddenly it's plummeted to the 94-95 range, and I don't seem to be doing anything differently. No matter how hard I try, people just insist on screwing me with a thumbs down. They say to "be friendly," blah blah blah. But when my rating drops, it makes me tense up (involuntarily), and customers seem to get a bad "vibe" from me, and they act like I'm a jerk, no matter how kind I am. Last night, I drove around until 3:30 AM delivering food to people, just to pay basic bills, when I myself could not afford to order it. I went out of my way to talk to people, be courteous, accommodate, etc. But do they give a f***? No. They just munch down their food and give me a f***ing thumbs-down. And guess what? I wake up this morning, after 4 hours of sleep, and the way I'm thanked is to see that it's dropped from a 95 to 94 once again. There's not even another "reported issue" that wasn't there before (still only 2 total). So someone just decided they didn't like my mannerisms or something, which I have no control over, and they have no problem putting my job on the line, since it doesn't affect them. I'm more conscientious than most drivers, yet my rating sucks worse than everyone else's. And I was going to work all day today, but now I'm discouraged from doing so, because I'm fatigued, and if I so much as cock an eyebrow the wrong way, they're going to give me another thumbs-down and ruin my rating even more. It's like I'm walking on eggshells, and this is ruining it for me. WTF is so bad about me that people do this to me and not others?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Your rating will improve if you deliver the product instead of eating it.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Grizzly584 said:


> Please delete this now to preserve anonymity. Thanks.


ok we'll get it deleted, Any thing else? A new car maybe? how about 1 week vacation in florida? A ham sandwich? let us know,GL Happy Ubering,JMO


----------



## MicGruber (Oct 9, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Because Ubers' platform rewards complainers, both paxs and eats customers, with credits for future use. Also, this whole "ratings" BS falsely empowers the lower class. Hence, abuse is rife!


Ubereats has no five star rating system only Uber drivers do. Ubereats provides thumbs up thumbs down or no thumbs and complained buttons and the other button where you can actually write in a specific complaint if you were a customer of ubereats


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

1974toyota said:


> ok we'll get it deleted, Any thing else? A new car maybe? how about 1 week vacation in florida? A ham sandwich? let us know,GL Happy Ubering,JMO


Hey...I live in Florida...

If I take a week off...

And don't do anything....

Is that like a week vacation in Florida...8>)

Great...cause I could use...

A good week long vacation in Florida...

I hear they have...

Live mermonkeys there...here...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Adam86 (Aug 28, 2017)

I declined one Uber Eats job today and my acceptance rate went from 100% to 80%


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Reading this post is making me feel like that one episode of Black Mirror where the chick is desperate for likes.

Quit tying your sense of self-worth to Uber likes and go take a relaxing walk in the park, man. This whole obsession with your rating is not healthy. It doesn’t hurt you, like you won’t get deactivated over it, so forget it.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Adam86 said:


> I declined one Uber Eats job today and my acceptance rate went from 100% to 80%


Acceptance rate means absolutely nothing - it's *only* your cancellation rate that you need to be mindful of. Ignore the stupid emails they send about accepting rides. Truly doesn't matter.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Acceptance rate means absolutely nothing - it's *only* your cancellation rate that you need to be mindful of. Ignore the stupid emails they send about accepting rides. Truly doesn't matter.


Listen to her.

She knows her stuff.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Because Ubers' platform rewards complainers, both paxs and eats customers, with credits for future use. Also, this whole "ratings" BS falsely empowers the lower class. Hence, abuse is rife!


Especially the latter. When I let my guard down and drive around ShantyTown, my rating goes down. I guess it makes them feel powerful.



Grizzly584 said:


> Please delete this now to preserve anonymity. Thanks.


Why delete a heart-felt post? We've all been there and we're here to support each other for the most part.


----------

